# Mesenteric Artery Stenting



## amym (May 20, 2014)

Would it be appropriate to code this as 37205?  Can I bill for anything else? 

The patient was brought to the Endovascular Lab and prepped according to sterile 
procedures.  Access was obtained in the right common femoral artery 
using modified Seldinger technique.   Anesthesia used was 1% Lidocaine, 
fentanyl and Versed.  After access was obtained, a 5 French Omniflush 
catheter was placed in the abdominal aorta over an 0.035 inch Storq 
wire.  After that, abdominal angiogram was obtained which revealed 70% 
stenosis in the iliac artery and 90% stenosis of the superior mesenteric 
artery.  At that point, a 5 French sheath was exchanged for a 7 French 
Cordis sheath over an 0.035 wire and a PK1  7 French guide catheter was 
used and employed in the abdominal aorta and the distal end of the 
interventional catheter was in the ostium of the superior mesenteric 
artery.  Suggested intervention was carried out through this.  A 0.014 
BMW wire was used to cross the lesion.  A 6 x 40 AVT power-cross balloon 
was used to dilate the ostial lesion.  After that, a 6 x 21 Paramount 
Mini GPS balloon expandable stent was used to stent the ostium of the 
superior mesenteric artery.  The final picture showed good angiographic 
results.


----------



## lkfloyd (May 20, 2014)

37205 has been deleted CPT states replaced with 37236. and everything is inclusive


----------



## Jim Pawloski (May 21, 2014)

lkfloyd said:


> 37205 has been deleted CPT states replaced with 37236. and everything is inclusive



Don't forget the abdominal aortogram.  Can bill for that with modifier -59

Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## amym (May 27, 2014)

75625-26-59?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (May 27, 2014)

amym said:


> 75625-26-59?



I agree!

Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------

